# Everything you need to know about MTD shear pins.



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Eliminator Performance has a new video detailing which shear pins should be used on MTD brand (Craftsman, Troy Bilt, Cub Cadet etc.) 2 and 3 stage snow blowers. 
It's not as simple as you would think.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I see he rattles off numbers as he is breathing .......

I could not bring myself to continue watching. Anyone should go by their manual when in doubt. If you have an older machine or no manual , just take a measurement and get a shear pin to match ..... you want ideally the shear point rings to be the width of the shaft, and go through the width of the auger. Very simple.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> I could not bring myself to continue watching. *Anyone should go by their manual when in doubt*. If you have an older machine or no manual , just take a measurement and get a shear pin to match ..... you want ideally the shear point rings to be the width of the shaft, and go through the width of the auger. Very simple.


unfortunately it is not that easy with MTD. i believe there are machines like the 3 stage one that require harder sheer pins and MTD did not know originally when they put out the manual for the machines. 

i also have a slightly hard time watching that guy. he is not as bad as taryl but could be much better.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The last 3 or so minutes summarize the video and indicate the shear pins required based on DOM and whether 2 stage or 3 stage.


----------



## Zilla (2 mo ago)

Wait did Columbia change name to Cub Cadet? And how does MTD differentiate their brands from luxury to value? Are MTD branded snowblowers their luxury line or is it something like Craftsman etc?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

MTD make many brand names to each company's specs ..... I put just about any MTD made machine in the same constructed class, albeit with different tweaks, designs, options, etc .....


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> unfortunately it is not that easy with MTD. i believe there are machines like the 3 stage one that require harder sheer pins and MTD did not know originally when they put out the manual for the machines.
> 
> i also have a slightly hard time watching that guy. he is not as bad as taryl but could be much better.


what don’t you like? I love taryl Too. I learnt lots about carbatraitors, and govenators.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> what don’t you like? I love taryl Too. I learnt lots about carbatraitors, and govenators.


i just don't care for his video's. he does post about a lot of good subjects does kind of drone on like a robot which can be hard to tolerate. while Taryl has taken on his cool looking project i really can't tolerate how he acts like an id10t. way too many youtubers seem do this and it is also anoying but some youtubers are more tolerable like Derick at vice grip garage. if you compare some of their old videos to the new ones you will see what i mean.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> i just don't care for his video's. he does post about a lot of good subjects does kind of drone on like a robot which can be hard to tolerate. while Taryl has taken on his cool looking project i really can't tolerate how he acts like an id10t. way too many youtubers seem do this and it is also anoying but some youtubers are more tolerable like Derick at vice grip garage. if you compare some of their old videos to the new ones you will see what i mean.


I find if the video is “drone” like I speed it up to 1.25.
which older videos are you referring to? Taryl’s,old videos?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Nan_wpg said:


> I find if the video is “drone” like I speed it up to 1.25.
> which older videos are you referring to? Taryl’s,old videos?


no. vice grip garage. didn't bother looking at taryls old videos. there are also a lot of other youtubers who have changed because of youtube. at one point a lot more of these youtubers seemed more like normal people and now they just have their persona that they do heavily to because they think that is the main reason people watch instead of the cool content they make even without the persona


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

crazzywolfie said:


> no. vice grip garage. didn't bother looking at taryls old videos. there are also a lot of other youtubers who have changed because of youtube. at one point a lot more of these youtubers seemed more like normal people and now they just have their persona that they do heavily to because they think that is the main reason people watch instead of the cool content they make even without the persona


totally get what you mean. You tube was more educational. Now it’s business and everyone wants to be a YouTube star or an influencer


----------

